# Hunting partner



## jk6555 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've been hunting with the same buddy since we were kids and he can't make it opening weekend. If anyone is looking to go out PM me and we can make plans. I hunt the Waterloo state game area.


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

What are you hunting? Grouse which opens tomorrow?


----------



## jk6555 (Oct 1, 2011)

Squirrel, I don't have a dog for grouse.


----------

